# Petenwell 2011 Opener with Muskie Mark



## muskiemark (Apr 24, 2011)

I know you are all waiting to here, so here it is. I took out Mike and Neil on Petenwell today. We nailled a fourty right away in the morning and a fourtyeight a little later. Both were on My bucktails and both were very heavy fish for their size. Later in the afternoon I had two swipe at the Eat Me lure. Also made by me. Stay tuned I'll get pics up later as I'm tired and need my rest. C.P.R.
P.S. Mike and Neil were great clients and a pleasure to have in my boat. Thanks guys. 
Attached Thumbnails

__________________
Mark Saemisch


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not sure who was 'waiting to hear' but I'll respond.Beautiful fish.Great markings for the flowage!A very sweet opener and I'm envious-especially considering I still have a few snowdrifts around here.Congrats!

I've fished Petenwell a few times and enjoyed it-despite banging a few stumps.Almost fished Todd Forciers Petenwell Challenge this year.Thats this coming weekend I think??????If you're fishing it,please say 'hi' to Todd from 'Dpear'.


----------



## muskiemark (Apr 24, 2011)

I will say hi for you, as I am fishing the pmc. I'm also sure you banged more than a few stumps L.O.L.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Mark, 
Cool,have fun.Todd and I have the same boat but differ on Outboards.If you want to get a laugh,mention you ran into an old coot from SoDak that thought Todd should switch outboards-his Yamy for my Evinrude.Todd's a good guy and every year he and that Tourney help raise $$ for Operation Muskie which I'm involved in a bit.A great thing for our Vets.


----------



## peepaw (Apr 22, 2011)

Great speciman! was she still shallow?


----------

